# Bent Gate Mountaineering's Winter Sale - Starts Today!!!



## Searcher (Mar 21, 2005)

Shoutout to Bent Gate!

I picked up some Coombacks and BD Boots on sale. (They even corrected my mistake of grabbing Hardsides off the stack accidently. Both fugly.)


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

yeah, those guys are killer right!


----------



## TJGoSurf (Sep 27, 2009)

I bought a climbing harness from them. Bought it late saturday night, sunday it was ready to ship. Thank you Andy for pulling my order.


----------

